# Solved: APSDaemon.exe error message



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

I am having a problem with APSDaemon.exe popping up with an error everytime i log into itunes. Can anyone help me?



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3198 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 430, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 301705 MB, Free - 17123 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY007
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Run > type *msconfig*

Press Enter.

Select the *Startup* tab.

Uncheck *Apple Push*.

Restart your computer.

After restarting, when the small "System Configuration Utility" window appears, ignore the message. Put a check mark in that window, then click OK.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

says i need to be the admin and i am..what is that about?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you getting the error message after unchecking Apple Push? 

You should normally be able to just ignore it and proceed with rebooting your computer.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

Not seeing apple push there


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

I also have an issue with windows update too. do you think that has something to do with it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.*

2- Run the program. 

3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.

4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.

6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:10:22 PM, on 1/18/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mandy Russell\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us&ibd=3080419
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.mirarsearch.com/?useie5=1&q=
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.adbsearch.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.mirarsearch.com/?useie5=1&q=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us&ibd=3080419
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~1\ArcSoft\MEDIAC~1\INTERN~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {86D7BC6C-7D6E-478E-ACFE-08778CEE4A3B} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2780654278-590758264-2475082471-1012\..\Run: [OE_OEM] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 14\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe" (User 'UpdatusUser')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB13 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\13.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB13.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDBVHS - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\VHStoDVD\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDBVHS.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12 (RoxWatch12) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\13.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch13.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Sonic Solutions - (no file)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 9204 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try unchecking *Automatic Downloads*.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

For windows updates right?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No, in iTunes.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

doh!! ok


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

Always check for available downloads is checked but not the one your talking about


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maglook said:


> Always check for available downloads is checked but not the one your talking about


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

yes, it is checked but not the automatically check one below it


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

you want me to uncheck it or the one below it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try unchecking those boxes and test the issue at hand.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

No go...still popping up


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Run a search for *APSDaemon.exe*.

I'm guessing it's in the iTunes' _C:\Program Files_ folder.

Try renaming the file to APSDaemon*1*.exe.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

ok found it but it is APSDAEMON.exe-03AA326C.pf located in c:\WINDOWS\prefetch You want me to put a 1 after APSDAEMON right?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm surprised it's the only location you've found. If it's in the Prefetch folder, it can simply be deleted.

Try it but I doubt it will solve the problem.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

No it did not do anything. So what does this error mean as far as itunes is concerned?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

APSDaemon.exe is related to *Apple Push*.

It's related to devices like the iPod.

Click Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Press Enter.

Locate the *iPod Service*. *Stop* and *Disable* it.

Test iTunes again.

If no luck,

Do the same with the *Apple Mobile Device *service.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

Ok disabled both one at a time and no go.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

At this point, why not simply uninstall iTunes and reinstall the *latest version*?


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

hmm...that is what i did before i posted on this thread...do you think i should run an uninstaller program to make sure that everything is deleted before i reinstall?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can try the free *Revo Uninstaller*.

However, if you're still having trouble after this, you might want to try an older version of iTunes?

On *this page*, there are quite a few older versions to choose from.

Seems you're not alone with this issue and the latest version.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

when it shows all the registry items left over should I delete them all?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Only delete *BOLD* items.


----------



## Maglook (Feb 5, 2002)

ok done and I double checked..what should I do? install latest version or what version do you recommend?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you already had the latest version, I'd try the previous one until Apple finds a fix for the issue.


----------



## dll913 (Feb 28, 2007)

The fix is to locate it in your C:/ProgramFiles and delete it. Use the search option on you pc and when it comes up with APSDAemon.exe right click on it and select open the containing folder then just delete it. After that go to "misconfig" and take the check mark out of the box for "APUSH"...restart your computer.


----------

